# Nepal Earthquake Emergency Relief



## Kathy17A (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have started a fundraising campaign on FringeBacker hoping to raise funds to Sunshine Action who will bring food, water, shelters and medicines to Nepal in this week. Please support if you can. 

Also, we are looking for more fundraisers who are willing to stand up and help those in urgent need. Let me know. Thanks all the kind hearts =) 

sorry if this appears to be an advertising... just hope we shall gather more support in this urgent time. 

cheers, 
kathy


----------

